# Simethicone



## Pipp (Aug 22, 2006)

What Is It? 

Simethicone isan inert detergent-like substance which breaks large gas bubbles down into smaller ones, making it easier for them to move on their way through the digestive tract painlessly. 

It is important to note that it will only help the air already in thetract to be more readily expelled, or at least more comfortable for the patient.It does not prevent the formation of gas nor does it make intestinal gases disappear. 

It passes through the system without being absorbed into the body and is therefore considered safe.

RO EDITOR'S NOTE: Rabbits can receive medications intended for infants, but the dose for rabbits may wellbe much higher than what is prescribed for an infant. Larger rabbits may do betterwith adult brands.


*US Brand Names*

Anti-Gas Ultra Strength 
Baby Gasz 
Equilizer Gas Relief 
Gas Aid Maximum Strength 
Gas-X 
Genasyme 
Maalox Anti-Gas 
Mylanta Gas 
Mylicon 
Mytab Gas 
Phazyme 
Simethicone (generic)


*Canadian Brand Names*

Extra Strength Maalox GRF Gas Relief Formula 
Baby's Own Infant Drops 
Maalox GRF Gas Relief Formula 
Ovol 
Ovol-40 
Ovol-80 
Ovol-160 
Phazyme Drops 
Phazyme-95 
Phazyme-125 

*Dosage:* 

Simethicone Liquid:For an acute gas attack, 1-2 cc of a liquid baby gas med (20mg/ml suspension) can be given as often as every hour for three doses, then 1 cc every three to eight hours. 

Simethicone Tablets: Rabbits often will readily chew a fruit or other flavoredtablet. Depending on the strength of the medication (it usually ranges from 40 to 125 mg suspensions) and the size of the rabbit, anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2 of a tablet is an average dose.It also should only be administered hourly for three hours, or in accordancewiththe instructions on the package.

Preventative: If you suspect gas but you're not sure, 1 cc by mouth 2 times daily for a day or twowill help keep anygas moving through your bun's digestive tract.

Note: It's important to treat for gas as soon as the bunny shows signs of discomfort. A rabbitallowed to suffer gas pains foran extended period of time will lose it's appetite and/or can potentially go into shock, see a drop inbody temperature and other problems.


_UnderConstruction: Please check back for additional information and edits! :construction_


----------

